# loaning your horse warning!!



## jacks73 (22 April 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/group.php?gid=115458255141342

Hopefully the above link will work!!!

Just a friendly warning to be aware if considering loaning out your horses to this uncaring  

woman. 

Also she has two other horses on loan in a poor state whose owners we are trying to get in 

contact with,

An 18yr 16.2 flea bitten grey called Squiffy 

And 5yr chestnut 14.2 JoJo.

If you should know anything of these two please could you contact their owners to at least 

check up on their wellbeing.


----------



## amysponies (22 April 2010)

link doesn't work. the owner should check in with the loanee every 6 months anyway, i speack to my owner all the time.


----------



## fatpiggy (22 April 2010)

It worked for me!  I agree though, why isn't the owner keeping tabs anyway?


----------



## ihatework (22 April 2010)

I'm sorry for the state of the horse and hopefully it will be fighting fit again in no time.
Loaner should be shot.

But at the same time the owner should take some responsibility in this, had they checked on THEIR horse regularly they would have noticed a deterioration and acted quicker - potentially saving their horse from further suffering.

I loaned one of mine out last September. I bought him home 3 weeks later due to his weight loss and the loaners horse management .... had I left him all winter he would probably look just as bad as the example given


----------



## Patches (23 April 2010)

The horse does indeed look poor, although not as poor as I expected. It's been a very harsh winter for a horse in it's twenties to come through looking in tip top condition.

With a summer of nice grass it horse's belly I am sure they'll pick up in next to no time. 

It's a lesson for everyone who loans out a horse to check on their welfare regularly.


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 April 2010)

Your talking about owners,well I bought my gypsy cob from a  woman and at the same time got a little section A pony on loan till payed fo,as company for my boyr,NOT once in the 5 years as she been to see the pony.
I know if I had a pony out on loan Id be checking on it regularly.


----------



## Serenity087 (24 April 2010)

It has to be said, you'll be amazed at how quickly someone can ruin a good horse.

Both of my loaned horses were ruined, despite visits, and my going to school with one of the loanees!  One was starved and the other, well, I dread to think.  But she came home a different horse (with ruined feet!)


----------



## sjmcc (25 April 2010)

good work iv put it to my facebook wall and will forward it to all my friends ... bitch she is


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 April 2010)

I think if you have a horse/pony on loan you need to get the farrier out regularly and worm them also. Geez some of these homes are irresponsible.
Perhaps loaning to a person you know would be the best option. I loaned a pony out and they loved him so much,that when I got married,they bought him and it was a forever home. But not all homes are like that.


----------



## Padi Secord (26 April 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, just like to point out though that this WAS (was being the operative word) a friend who had these horses and we tend to believe our friends when they tell us all is fine.  They were rugged during winter and though checked when passing obviously difficult to tell weight loss.  As soon as news came of their escaping from field they were inspected and Fern bought home immediately.  Unfortunately the other two owners are still being located.


----------



## Tinseltoes (26 April 2010)

You do not know where they are? Do you have a loan agreement?
Sounds dodgy to me!!


----------



## Cezar007 (26 April 2010)

Thank you all for your comments, the pony in Question is mine, The girl who loaned her had only taken her on last September and was supposed to be a FRIEND! Fern was being checked on but I also have two other horses, three dogs and two children to take care of and I trusted this person to look after our dear Fern, she lied through her teeth that she had been feeding haylage as the pony has dust allergies and cannot have dry hay, The weight loss had occurred since January when I last saw the pony and she had kept them all well hidden under rugs! Fern has always lived out and yes she may be over 20 years old but this is the first year in her life she has ever had that much weight loss!! If she were your pony I am sure you would be as upset as I! The other horse Squiffy was even worse than poor fern! I have loaned horses out before with great success but I will never be doing it again unless they stay with me which is a shame because there are many genuine people who do loan and are as committed as I am. We are simply warning people that even if it is someone you know or think you know takes on one of your animals please please be careful. If she could not cope she should have told me as she knew we would have Fern back in a heartbeat, we loaned her for that very reason!


----------



## Cezar007 (26 April 2010)

I do not own the other two!!! we are trying to find out who the owners of the other two are so that they can check up on thier welfare for themselves, they have been moved and I don't know if they are aware of this! If they belonged to me they would have been removed along with Fern!


----------



## Cezar007 (26 April 2010)

I also agree that yes this was a bad winter but that is no excuse! my other two horses also live out, they do not wear rugs, they have plenty of hay and a one small feed a day and my vet said that they are a little "porky" and need to diet already! We expect a little weight loss in the winter that is quite natural especially when they live out but not THAT much and for a woman who lived ten min walk away and is on a good wage there was no need for any of them to get so thin. I really wish I had taken some pics of Squiffy they would have socked and appalled but my main consern at that moment was to get Fern home, by the time I returned to check on the others she had moved them.


----------



## KarynK (26 April 2010)

This is the problem with loaning especially with older horses.

The truth often is that loaners will seldom care for the horse they way you would.  No horse should ever be loaned to anyone even family without a written agreement, that clearly identifies the horse,  states the circumstances under which the loan will cease and the horse be returned and is signed by both parties and witnesses.  If you do not take the time to do this all sorts of problems arise for which the owner must take some blame, especially if they do not visit regularly, especially in the winter.

Also a sad but true footnote, old and infirm horses and companion loan homes!!  Genuine homes for these horses are rare so please think carefully, especially if you are dong this to put off the inevitable, far better to take responsibility and PTS that have an old faithful friend be put in an unsuitable home and suffer.


----------



## Zebedee (26 April 2010)

KarynK said:



			Also a sad but true footnote, old and infirm horses and companion loan homes!!  Genuine homes for these horses are rare so please think carefully, especially if you are doing this to put off the inevitable, far better to take responsibility and PTS that have an old faithful friend be put in an unsuitable home and suffer.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, & I couldn't agree more


----------



## Crazy_Caz (26 April 2010)

Well from my personal experience as an owner... I have loaned out a couple of times... the first time the two ponies went out together as agreed would not be separated and that was fine but one of the loaners wanted to do more with one of the ponies.. so we talked and the yard sounded great so the pony was moved... I normally visited every month but allowed 6 weeks to pass due to Xmas etc., in that time she offered to buy him and I said no but she could have him on loan on a yearly basis... but when I went down to see him.... I could not believe it.. I posted on here pictures of him... I was gobsmacked and my daughter was in tears.... he had been clipped out (no problem) but his diet had been changed and his workload had increased.... he was on under rugged and the yard was under feeding him... so we met up with the yard manager who had been told he was laminitic (hence his new feed) which he had never been... I told them to put him back on the feed we had always fed him and to increase his hay, we also provided additional rugs and told them to rug him more and when we went to see him a week later he had already put on weight...but she didnt agree she had done anything wrong and her OH just said take it back I will buy her a pony... so we took him home the next day... a week later we got a phone call to come get the other pony her friend had loaned as she no longer had time for him....  neither had been wormed or had their teeth done as we had been told....

Both ponies are now out on loan to an old friend and only just down the road... we are happy but all I can say is keep an eye on your horses... visit as often as you can and it you are not happy in anyway say so....


----------



## Cezar007 (27 April 2010)

I totally agree, It is up to the owners to check up on their horses and to never just trust that they are getting the care they need even if it is a friend who loans them! I feel awful that i did not check on Fern earlier but I did trust this woman, Never again! I think that the safest way to loan a horse is to keep them with you! I have always had a written agreement when loaning out any horse but really it is not worth the paper it is written on if they break that contract the only thing you can  do is remove the horse as we did.


----------



## Cezar007 (27 April 2010)

And can I just say that our pony may be old but infirm she is not!!!! and even if she were is that any excuse??!!!!


----------

